# Dimmer Switch for Lighting?



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.wag.com/reptile/p/exo-terra-electronic-dimming-terrarium-lamp-controller-2x20-watt-ccsaus-440187

Ok, I actually think this is a brilliant was to go about lighting to simulate natural dusk/dawn. Would you see a benefit in this or am I just over-thinking this new hedgehog mommy-hood a bit too much?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

That is pretty awesome. It probably isn't strictly necessary, but it really can't hurt. I know I wake up happier when it's a gradual lighting change and not someone flicking the lights on me!


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks, yeah that was my thought about the light too. This way it is a more natural way to say "hey buddy, its morning." 

And please excuse my spelling. I meant to type that it was a great WAY not WAS to go about lighting. . .


----------

